# Parade of Lights



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Went to the Parade of Lights last night in Halifax. It used to be called the Santa Claus Parade but not any more. A sad state of affairs in my once awesome country.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Canada is awesome because we Make everyone equally welcome  im canadian living in US temporarily... i miss Canada every day!! (Not to say I don't like it here,,. Just miss my country lol) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

